# Color of plug



## crzenner (Dec 23, 2012)

Can anyone describe to me the stages of the plug in the beginning labor? What color? What it should look like? How long from start to finish when discharge begins? Then how does it change, progress and time frame to labor?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

they can have white goobers a week before birth. When they get the amber colored goo you are less than 24 hrs. Fiasco farm has some great step by step info and pictures.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

When I see amber the kids are out within a hour. 
They can have white for weeks prior to kidding.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I will say that I do not always catch the Amber either. Remember they are not all alike, they like to drive us crazy.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

We just had a kidding last night and one kidding anytime. They both have snotty looking thick white discharge for a few days, some days nothing, even right before but then it start getting a little veiny looking - little redish streaks in it and she delivered that night. We had no massive discharge like I would have expected till the kid was delivered and when he was coming out there was a very long string of mucous, almost clear.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

As everyone already said the plug is really white and can be several weeks before kidding. The picture I posted is the amber colored discharge that is sometimes seen before kidding. I've had goats for 5 years now and this is the only goat I've caught with the discharge. Picture was taken about an hour before the first kid.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Chelsboers! That is a great pic of what things look like just before delivery! :thumbup:

Most of mine have that same discharge, even though it's most often stuck to a hind leg or swiped on a stall wall....it's still there.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> i will say that i do not always catch the amber either. Remember they are not all alike, they like to drive us crazy.


amen!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Great picture there.


----------



## crzenner (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks ya'll....that is all so helpful!


----------



## crzenner (Dec 23, 2012)

My goat today had that long boogerie mucus hanging just like that photo except for a whitish clear color.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That is a great picture!

Just remember everyone is different, and some may show no signs of goo when they are in labor. We've had does show nothing until they are pushing kids out.
We've had does discharge several weeks before kidding.
The 3 adult does we have that are due soon I've not really seen any discharge at all from them.


----------

